# Positive websites



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think we could try and make a collection of positive websites, pages, articles. Some place to go and read when we need that extra boost. So if you want to add something give a short description and a link. I'll build on my list. Any site that you suggest I am going to put them in this list so that the list will be in one place and easy for others to look at. Many thanks J.x.

*Help Others*
http://www.helpothers.org/ - My new favourite website, it is all about spreading kindness

*Tiny Buddha* - is an amazing blog fully of advise, positivity, support, direction.
http://tinybuddha.com/

*Zen Habits* - Kind of about slowing down and fining your place within yourself. The line here is called a beginners guide, I find it really helpful
http://zenhabits.net/start/

*Fear Less Stories*
http://fearlessstories.com/ - _Our mission is to provide you with deep, satisfying, platitude-free content to fill the mental toolbox you use to deal with fear. By reading Fear.less, you'll get the tools you need to stay locked on to your dreams and your purpose. We don't think that there is one magic solution for everyone; we keep the content flowing so you can find what works for you._

*Succeed Socially* - A place to learn how to improve your social and interpersonal skills.
http://www.succeedsocially.com/

*Marc and Angel Hack Life* - Practical Tips for Productive Living, I think the thought question section is really good too
http://www.marcandangel.com/
http://thoughtquestions.com/

*Steve Avlina* - Personal Development website, some really good blog reads
http://www.stevepavlina.com/

*Do As One* - This places looks at your breathing, you can enter different "breathing rooms" and breath with people from all over the world.
http://doasone.com/default.aspx

Real Classroom ideas - Not really looked at the site in full but I came across this page with *relaxation scripts*, I think they are really cool and have thought of recording myself and listening to them.
http://www.realclassroomideas.com/164.html

*Do Nothing for 2 minutes* - If you touch your computer while doing this you fail. 
http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/

*A Quiet Mind* - Podcasts for meditation 
http://www.aquietmind.com

*Self Creation* - "This site is dedicated to helping you know yourself better, accept yourself more, and recognize that you have the power to be whoever you wish."
http://www.selfcreation.com/


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

add Succeed Socially.com to the list.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Would it be ok to add things like Celebrate Recovery? It's a Twelve Step program that instead of having a higher power, they have God. It helped me a lot with co-dependence and letting go of my hurts, habits and hangups. I didn't want to post the site until I found out it was ok since it's having to attend a group somewhere rather than things like relaxation tips. There are tips on the main site though (the twelve steps and a few exercises). Anyway, would you let me know if it's ok and I'll add the main site's link. It helped me a lot btw.

Thanks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

chantellabella said:


> Would it be ok to add things like Celebrate Recovery? It's a Twelve Step program that instead of having a higher power, they have God. It helped me a lot with co-dependence and letting go of my hurts, habits and hangups. I didn't want to post the site until I found out it was ok since it's having to attend a group somewhere rather than things like relaxation tips. There are tips on the main site though (the twelve steps and a few exercises). Anyway, would you let me know if it's ok and I'll add the main site's link. It helped me a lot btw.
> 
> Thanks.


If you think that it is useful and could help someone else, then go ahead.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

i just want luv said:


> add Succeed Socially.com to the list.


Nice - thanks, it looks good.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

i just want luv said:


> add Succeed Socially.com to the list.


GREAT site!

__________________
My friend Sebastiaan's weird method that helped him overcome his own 10 yr + Social Anxiety Disorder WATCH HIS VIDEO


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

MarcAndAngel.com is a splendid site as well: http://www.marcandangel.com/ One of the best self-help sites for me personally.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> add Succeed Socially.com to the list.


This site is wonderful. Nice find!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

JenN2791 said:


> MarcAndAngel.com is a splendid site as well: http://www.marcandangel.com/ One of the best self-help sites for me personally.


Oh yes - I have come across this a few times, cool.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Jenniffy =)


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> Zen Habits - Kind of about slowing down and fining your place within yourself. The line here is called a beginners guide, I find it really helpful
> http://zenhabits.net/start/


Just started checking out this site tonight. Really love it so far <3


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

santosh680 said:


> Thanks Jenniffy =)


Sir that is an "a" not an "e" :teeth


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> Sir that is an "a" not an "e" :teeth


Lol..Sorry Janniffy =P =)


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

This is a personal development website that challenges the conventional. It's Very thought provoking and insightful.

http://www.stevepavlina.com/


----------



## hertealeaves (Jul 16, 2012)

http://meowmania.jqln.org/

http://www.spiritofspider.com/

http://slowgospel.net/

http://meowmania.jqln.org/


----------



## Livingthequestions (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.aquietmind.com/

This guy makes incredible podcasts that I credit with completely changing my mindset about life. Just try one podcast, you won't regret it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys x


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

good ones there.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/home


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ShannelTheUgly said:


> http://www.stumbleupon.com/home


Stumbleupon is where I came across most of the ones I know - was that meant to be a link - it just brought me to my home page.

Take Care
x


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

I love this website. It is such an inspiration, especially the stories of success in the "archives section".
http://fearlessstories.com/


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

LisaLee said:


> I love this website. It is such an inspiration, especially the stories of success in the "archives section".
> http://fearlessstories.com/


Love love love this!


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

This will make you smile:
http://www.helpothers.org/


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

LisaLee said:


> This will make you smile:
> http://www.helpothers.org/


I ordered some cards!


----------



## Daznis666 (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.innerideas.eu/ - new positive blog


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

tumblr always makes me happy.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

http://thenicestplaceontheinter.net/

For those bad days.


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

I found another one of sorts:
http://www.earthlingcommunication.com/
Might be selling something, but has a batch of useful articles on the left.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you! These are really good sites


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

http://gratitudehabitat.com/

www.DailyGood.org


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

https://www.imalive.org/



> "IMAlive is a live online network that uses instant messaging to respond to people in crisis. People need a safe place to go during moments of crisis and intense emotional pain."


----------



## MommyTrisha (Aug 16, 2012)

The Mommy Trisha Site 
www.wix.com/mommytrisha/the-mommy-trisha-site

This is actually my own site and I feel uneasy about self promotion but I feel this to be a rightful place to do so. I feel I can really reach out and help people and the motto is what I strive to deliver - inspiration, motivation, relaxation, life.

It is also a site about slowing down and focusing on a happier, stress - free and comfortable lifestyle from building a positive attitude to creating a sanctuary in your home to ease your stress and frustration. Relaxation, staying calm, being happy, creating peace within yourself and mind. With it, I cast a web radio show talking for a half hour at a time on certain subjects, all positive and helpful with the best advice I can provide.

I've done a lot of the graphic work already and its still being constructed with content, as it always will. I really hope to build a good community there, or as I see it, family.

My internet is on a hold right now so updating is scarce for the time being, but I'm still working on articles and recording episodes offline at home constantly so when internet kicks back up, there will be a load of content added.

I appreciate anyone who checks it out and I'm sure you will too


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

*"24 Ways to Improve Your Life in 24 Hours":*
http://www.seanogle.com/headline/improve-your-life


----------



## Floccus Doda (May 31, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> http://thenicestplaceontheinter.net/
> 
> For those bad days.


What a wonderful website  Thank you!


----------



## pinoyleonardo (Aug 29, 2012)

To share my experience, learnings and research, I created 
http://confidencecues.com

It's about our journey to self-esteem and assertiveness. I have an upcoming series: Manifesto of Confident People. Check it out and join me in my journey


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

This website is about receiving "the daily gifts" the universe has to offer:
http://www.receivingproject.com/


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if helpful to anyone but get the extension fast dial/speed dial and then you can put a bunch of these on for easy access.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.calmdownmind.com

This thread might make a good sticky.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Very good thread, here's another

http://www.peopleskillsdecoded.com/


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for this. I clicked on every single one and even the homepages looked so promising, that I bookmarked every single one and when I have time, I'll check them all out. Now, the do nothing for 2 minutes one was so helpful, I feel more relaxed after watching it.


----------



## MN8 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love this thread!

Here's one of my favourites, it's a bunch of quotes put on top of pictures: http://kushandwizdom.tumblr.com/


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

A student of Don Miguel Ruiz (author of the four agreements, the voice of knowledge, etc), amazing teachings:

http://www.pathwaytohappiness.com/


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I believe this thread deserves new eyes.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the links all


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

This is an excellent list! Thank you


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Awe-inspiring thread!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a bit of a strange one......
But I'm going to add digihitch.com to the list. It is a really cool site with wordly advice, and it just reminds me how much life is out in the world to be experienced.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Lasair said:


> *Zen Habits* - Kind of about slowing down and fining your place within yourself. The line here is called a beginners guide, I find it really helpful
> http://zenhabits.net/start/


This site is really good. I've read it off and on for a few years.


----------

